# Biken bei Heilbronn/Neckarsulm



## alexhoelzel (27. September 2001)

Wer Lust hat mal vom Odenwald hierher zu kommen und zu biken kann sich die Infos unter Homepage des RcPfeil  und Homepage von Alex  holen.


----------



## maxxino (28. September 2001)

hi alex,
also gibt's in meiner umgebung auch mtb'ler; da kann man sich in zukunft ja zu 'ner gemeinsamen trainingsrunde treffen.
äh, mein revier erstreckt sich grob geschildert vom scheuerberg bis zur zwillingseiche/steinerner tisch.
also, meld' dich mal bei mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

